# Cervix/EWM Question - Probably TMI.



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

So I'm checking my cervical mucus last night... (what an intro to a conversation!) and I feel something "spongy." Hmm, wonder if that's my cervix, I think to myself. So I pull out my "vagina mirror" (bought it back when we were ttc ds and I was checking my cervical position/mucus all the time) and take a gander. Well, my cervix is *right there* and it's slightly open. Feels like the tip of my nose, very spongy.

I know this means something, but for the life of me I can't remember what. My mucus is egg-white quality, good quantity (we're tta right now, fyi) so I'm assuming that this means my body is saying, "Mr. Sperm, Come on In!" (Think Bob Barker announcer voice - lol!)

So this is fertile time, right? I had the TCOYF book, but I loaned it out, she loaned it out, they loaned it out and that person lost it. As I wait for the chain of borrowers to replace my book, I thought I'd come here and ask.

Oh, also fyi, my temp has been up for 2 days, so I figure I'm ovulating anytime now, right?

Thanks!


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Yup, that's ovulation... have you tried the website while you wait for your book to come back to you? www.tcoyf.com I don't actually know if there is any information there - I imagine it's limited so you buy the book! - but there might be some stuff around that will tide you over!


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I too am questioning if I'm fertile right now, I now I am, I just need someone to say yeah you're right...
I'm BF 7 1/2 mo old, my boobs are tender past 24 hours (in denial, I thought maybe her teething was making me sore), I'm crampy past 48 hours really bad the last 3 hours, my cervical mucus is stretchy and clear last 3 hours, and my cervix is soft (spongy) and feels dialated about 1 cm (noticed this two days ago).
All of which explains my cravings for chocolate junk food (donuts mostly) last week!
I don't have any books on ovulation, but I've read most of the older stuff in the past. SO, I came here looking for information on what I honestly already know. I'm glad I haven't had traditional get me prego sex lately b/c I'm not looking to get pregnant while I'm still sore down there from birth!


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I broke down and bought the book after check w/ our library. The library copy has a waiting list! I'm thinking right now, I wish I had this book NOW!

Better late than never.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Wait a minute - no. A couple of things:

1. Your temp only goes up AFTER you ovulate. A clear thermal shift is how you know you're done ovulating. Annovulatory phases can have high and low temps without any distinguishable pattern.

2. If your cervix is low (as in "right there") it is not in an optimal position. Just before ovulation, your cervix should be Soft, High, Open, and Wet (SHOW). Some women say that they can't even reach it.

Your post didn't say if you have regular cycles or what. If you're PP, you should know that your body will go through a number of attempts to ovulate before all of the hormones are in the right balance to actually do so. During the weeks or months that your body is ramping up to resume cycling you will probably have confusing fertility signals (like a soft but low cervix). It could go on for months. If you're TTA, though, you should treat every possible sign as being fertile.

Do check out www.tcoyf.com. There is some good info on the site and some really, really smart women on the message boards.

Good luck!


----------

